# 2011 limb saver dz-34 speedzone



## dyledog (Jan 4, 2011)

Heard allot about the speed zone on line and wanted to check it out for myself. Ordered the 29" 70lbs all black. The first thing I noticed is the finish is flawless. mat finish (no glare) set up with g5 drop away, hha 5519(left the stabilizer off for the moment because I heard a little about some shock after the shot. they covered silencers so no need to install (nor is there any room) they put a silencer anywhere you would want one. no bow press needed (another plus) so peep and rest cord were no problem. 
The bow is very light but without stabilizer little top heavy, wanted to rock back in the hand. Needed a comparison bow so I used a destroyer 350 with same draw and weight. The speed zone was actually closer to 78 lbs when tested (called limb saver and they said they range from 72 to 78 with the winners choice strings that come on it). Even being a couple inches longer than the destroyer, end to end are about the same length (due to the larger cams on the destroyer). The speed zone felt less bulky in the hand than the destroyer due to the shape difference of the risers. 
Finally the shot comparison. The draw cycle on the speed zone is VERY smooth. I can not emphasize that enough. As you pull the bow back you start getting into the peak weight pretty early. as opposed to the destroyer it seems smooth until you start to get over the peak(which is near the back end of the draw causing a quick "pop" motion as you come to full draw. the two different draw cycles create a night and day difference once you have each bow at full draw. you can relax and creep up some with out the bow wanting to collapse on the speed zone. the destroyer will let you know when you start to relax your pull. both bows have a very solid wall at full draw. 
As for the shot. I shot in basement so usually judging the sound cant be done till shot outside but no need, the speed zone lives up to the limb saver reputation, very quiet. With the forgiveness at full draw you can hold it back for quite some time. Haven’t cronoed yet but it hits the target very hard. The one thing so far (and again I ran out of time and didn’t shoot with stabilizer) but the speed zone does jump a bit when shot. Hoping that goes away with a stabilizer (was told it will) I will let you know after some more testing. the destroyer has much less shock when fired but prefer sacrificing that for the great draw cycle and full draw characteristics of the speed zone.
That’s all I have for now but will have more about this bow soon with pics. If you live in the Cleveland Ohio area and want to give this bow a try email me at "*[email protected]*". Also I will be testing a parker Blackhawk and TNT revolution in the near future. Our goal is to prove that the most expensive and most advertised bow is not always the best. And remember it doesn’t matter what you shoot as long as you shoot and get your kids involved. Hope this info helps.


----------



## dyledog (Jan 4, 2011)

ok alittle update. the stabilizer took all recoil out and quieted down even more. i sighted in at 10 yards and started moving back 5 yards at a time. got back to 40 yards and still shooting flat with a 350 grain arrow. i ran out of space( yards a mess so i was shooting down the driveway) the last shot was from the center of the road( the neighbors have to love me).as soon as i can i will take to the field and see exactly what the range is with one pin. chono soon but we shot the destroyer and speedzone at 20 yards at the same time( as close as poss.) and the speedzone arrow got to the target first.i know its not exact but it does shoot fast. update soon. shot the parker inferno, parker blackhawk, and the parker side-kick today will post seperate threads for each asap.


----------



## dyledog (Jan 4, 2011)

still no speed tests(waiting for chronograph) but i shot outdoors and was able to see how far one pin would go and at about 43 yards it hits the bottom of the vitals. it starts dropping after that but not bad. the tapes with my hha sight are for up to 325fps and they don't have a scale small enough(so faster than 325fps). the differance from 20 to 60 yards is about 1/2 inch pin gap. after about 6 arrows at 60 yards i took off a fletch. i was impressed at the tight groups it was holding. then on the 9th arrow i robin hooded and had enough energy to go about 3/4 of the length of the arrow. i have robin hooded before with other bows at 20 and not drove the arrow as far down the shaft as i did with the speed zone at 60. i cant wait for 3d season this year!


----------



## dyledog (Jan 4, 2011)

chrono finally came in and shot a 27.5 inch carbon express maxima hunter weighing 365 grains through it. i took 3 shots and got 331 fps, 330 fps and 331 fps. remember thats with 29 inch not 30. also you can go lower on the arrow weight but this is one of the standard arrows we are shooting through all our bow as a referance. also sighted in at home for a few nights and took to nelsons ledges 3d course this weekend. first shoot of the year and with a new bow and set up and loved shooting the course with it. i was very pleased to have a score of 296. this bow shoots great. only complaint is with out arrow lube there was a few targets that i thought the arrow would not come out of (and that was with two of us pulling on the arrow). also got alot of looks and comments. shoot me a mesage if in the northeastern ohio area and interested in trying out a speedzone you will not be disappointed. great high end bow at mid range price.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

The Speedzone may be the most overlooked bow on the market.


----------



## bowsx6 (Feb 10, 2011)

ccwilder3 said:


> The Speedzone may be the most overlooked bow on the market.


My Speedzone is set at 65# 29" draw. Shot a 330 grain arrow from it at 325 fps. Smooth, accurate and quiet. All -in -all a really nice bow IMO.


----------

